# hadacol



## parrshot72 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

 I am looking for some help on Hadacol bottles.  I have found tons of info about the history and brand, but not much about actual values of the bottles themselves.

 I bought a farm in Western North Carolina several years back and came across a full case in one of the barns...dry county and bought it from the local preacher- go figure.  The case is made up of 48 individually packaged bottles along with some promotional literature that looks like it would have been hung in a drug store window.  All the bottles are full, at least the ones on top I looked at were.  Can anyone help me with the value of either the bottles or the entire case?  Where else can I look for info?

 I have been doing on again off again searches over the last couple of years.  I have found a few bottles on ebay, but that is about it.

 Any help would be appreciated.

 David


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the bottles and case, you may have a few hundred dollars and up. Only way to know for sure would be to put them on Ebay with a high reserve and hope people are looking for what you have to offer...


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello David,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your Hadacol discovery. Good pictures might tell the tale better than anything.

 Did you find this Gold Plated Hadacol thread, for a bit of funky history & Hadacol musical hits.

 It certainly has a unique niche in 20th Century southern patent medicine history.





From.




From.


----------

